# Using my Path-Pro in 4.5" of fluff......VIDEOS



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

Seeing I actually got to snowblow during daylight hours I thought I'd record a little bit of me using my Path-Pro. The snow was VERY light and fluffy. For all of you obsessed over throwing distance, like most snow blowers, in order for it to throw it's max distance you need a decent load and a full impeller housing. If this snow was the heavy stuff as opposed to the light stuff we got, it would have thrown it farther than what you saw it throw this fluffy stuff. 

In the second video I am blowing some more dense snow, as a lot of it has already been blown.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice videos Hawk! Your back yard is ta die for and the path pro looks to be working real well.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

Blue Hill said:


> Nice videos Hawk! Your back yard is ta die for and the path pro looks to be working real well.


thanks! That's actually our front yard. Our back yard is the same though but with no road and not a structure within eyesight.

So far it's been working great. I also have to blow out the neighbors driveway about an 1/8 mile down the road. She has a slightly smaller driveway. It takes a bit to blow out 7,000+ SF of driveway with a little 21" SS. LOL I wanted to use it though to get some hours on it and get it nice and warm so I could dump the factory fill. Plus I have my Pro 32's chute rotation control mechanism apart waiting for the -"CLIP"-.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice vids of the path pro in action jrhawk


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

thanks.

I'm not well versed at these videos, so there's lots I could have done better....lol Towards the end of the first one I tried to demonstrate the easy starting. I short-pulled it the first time trying to show off....that didn't work too good...lol I pulled it normally the second pull.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

Nice videos.
You have yourself a single stage winner there. Looks like fun. I should give a single stage a more serious look for all those light snow falls we get.

Ken


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Looks great, JR! The Path Pro can really throw snow  I haven't been able to try mine yet so you never know what to expect.

I've been using a single stage machine exclusively for many years. It was about 6 yrs. ago that we purchased the big MTD machine. While each machine has its virtues and vices, I don't think I'd want to get by with only a 2 stage. We've got kind of a dangerous drive (very steep) that needs to be cleaned down to bare pavement and that's what these single stage machines excel at. In fact, I only use the single stage machine if I can get away with it. I'm just moving along much faster than with a big machine and it typically leaves the pavement "snow-free" like we see in these videos.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

ken53 said:


> I should give a single stage a more serious look for all those light snow falls we get.





uberT said:


> I don't think I'd want to get by with only a 2 stage.


That's the reason I picked up this SS. There was just something awkward about using a Pro 32 to blow 3" of fluff.  It's sorta like pounding in a finishing nail with a 20lb sledge. I'm glad I decided to pick one up.

Previous years it was not really a problem, as we had a gravel driveway and I wouldn't blow any of these small snow events. I'd leave them for a good base so I wasn't picking up gravel when I did blow the larger snow events. Now with asphalt, I want to keep it as clean as I can. I'm sure the neighbors think I'm OCD about it, but o well, gives them something to talk about


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice videos. That SS works well. 
I'm jealous of your lot & the little peek of your log home, which has always been a favorite of mine. How much land do you have?


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

Runner50 said:


> Nice videos. That SS works well.
> I'm jealous of your lot & the little peek of your log home, which has always been a favorite of mine. How much land do you have?



thanks, we don't have all that much, just a few acres. It's all wooded though all around us.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Might have to sel the toro 2450 for a path pro


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

69ariens said:


> Might have to sel the toro 2450 for a path pro


Why do you say that? How different would your 2450 have acted compared to the Path-Pro?

I guess I am just happy to see the Path-Pro keep up with my relatively fast walking speed in the snow I want to use it for. I don't like having to walk slow behind any blower. Granted, there are times when you have to, but I prefer to find a blower which has the ability to keep up with my walking pace for the majority of the size snow events we see here.


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

JRHAWK9 said:


> thanks, we don't have all that much, just a few acres. It's all wooded though all around us.


Nice. Perfect setting for the log home. (or any other type)


----------

